# Biographical information about Karl Schumann 1835-1910



## ttleeds (Jul 4, 2018)

Can anyone point to sources of biographical information about the composer Karl (or Carl) Schumann 1835-1910? He is credited with 3 string quartets and the string piece 'Sommerlust' on IMSLP, but I have been unable to find any information about him in either the Grove Dictionary or MGG.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2018)

Well, IMSLP has a 'category talk:' page asking whether there is much more information on Karl Schumann as well. Apparently he has an entry in the Macmillan Encyclopedia saying he was a 'cantor, cathedral organist and composer.' My best guess is that his church job was his main thing and he was just another example of someone whose compositions were ultimately not glorified in public concerts and by critics to the extent that other 19th century composers were.


----------



## ttleeds (Jul 4, 2018)

Thanks for that information.


----------



## BiscuityBoyle (Feb 5, 2018)

Any relation to the famous composer?


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

BiscuityBoyle said:


> Any relation to the famous composer?


I was wondering myself, but can't get any information about it anywhere.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2018)

I think I read somewhere that Robert had a brother called Karl, but this ain't him.


----------

